
Ask HN: Where is Firechat? (if they cut off the internet?) - ladino
Do you guys remember the mesh network based Chat App Firechat? It’s gone!!<p>What if the government switchs of Social Media or the Internet?
======
qubex
I suggest you look at Berkanan, something of a successor as it also uses
Bluetooth mesh networking. [https://berkanan.chat](https://berkanan.chat)

